# CDA SLAMMERS FC HB - Looking for GK



## hb_soccer_dad

CDA SLAMMERS FC HB G2010 F2 team is looking to add a full time GK to strengthen the team. Club will provide goalkeeping training along with normal training sessions with the team.

We are a strong F2 team, looking to continue to develop players and get them to the next level.

If interested, please PM or send an email to isaac..a.santos10@gmail.com

We will be have ongoing open tryouts after the Xmas break, starting in January 2020


----------

